

EmTcl: Tcl in the browser via Emscripten - blacksqr
http://aidanhs.github.io/emtcl/

======
biomimic
proc ProcessInputData {data} { set line [string map {"{" "(" "}" ")"} $data]
set newData "" foreach char [split $line {}] { if {[string is ascii $char] &&
[string is control $char] == 0} { append newData $char } } set newData [string
map {\/ " " \; " . " \\* " " \^ " " " = " " " " \- " " " \< " " \> " " \\{ " "
\\} " " \\( " " \\) " " \| " " \\` "" \' "" \\\ " " \" "" \, " " \? " . " \\!
" . " \\[ " " \\] " "} $newData] return $newData }

ProcessInputData cool

------
timClicks
Similar project for Python:
[https://github.com/rfk/pypyjs](https://github.com/rfk/pypyjs)

